# Clocks around the world



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

_*Clocks* around the world_









_Serbia, Petrovaradin_


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

_*Brisbane City Hall*_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/1389760234/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## DanielShin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Jaffo, Israel*


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Lier, Belgium


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Jodhpur, Rajasthan, India


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

*Merewether Clock Tower - Karachi, Pakistan*


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Clock tower at Castle Burghausen, Burghausen, Bavaria, Germany*


Uhrturm von merkwuerden auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*City Tower, Straubing, Bavaria, Germany *


Stadtturm von vampire-carmen auf Flickr


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Chania, Crete, Garden Glock Tower (1927)


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Central do Brasil
Rio de Janeiro , Brazil


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Minneapolis:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TELEFÓNICA - MADRID*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andresmilleiro/

*CASA DE CORREOS - MADRID*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robercozu

*PALACIO DE COMUNICACIONES - MADRID*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniotajuelo


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

At the top of two high Minarets in Mashhad, Iran:


----------



## Crystaldrano (Mar 16, 2007)

*Torre de los Ingleses, Buenos Aires, Argentina*











*Random Clock at Retiro Train Station, Buenos Aires, Argentina*


----------



## kraperchunks (Sep 26, 2010)

City hall clock in Toronto, Ontario

Photos taken by me;


----------



## kraperchunks (Sep 26, 2010)

Very sorry, Duplicate.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Welcome to the group, kraperchunks!! :yes:

Some clocks I enjoy here in Toronto:


----------



## dfwcre8tive (Oct 18, 2007)

Mercantile Clock, Dallas


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

The unknown Photographer at Big Ben by emphasis, on Flickr


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.planetware.com/i/photo/gastown-vancouver-cdn1034.jpg
Gastown clock in Vancouver. It's steam operated and it does blow steam


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

*Reloj Monumental-Pachuca,Mexico*

The Reloj Monumental (Monumental Clock Tower) in the city of Pachuca,central Mexico, is the icon of the city. It was built to commemorate the Centennial of Mexico’s Independence and was inaugurated on September 15,1910.The bell which chimes in this clock was made by the Whitechapel Bell Foundry, the same company that made the original Liberty Bell, and London's famous Big Ben.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Manila City Hall*

by ♥ babyelmo - on and off









by Andy*Enero









by orthochild


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Chicago

Wrigley Building








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

(Courtsey of Chicago Thread)


----------



## WestSideJohn (Apr 20, 2005)

Downtown Buffalo


----------



## Tawny (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## g-ron (Jul 27, 2008)

Antwerp (Belgium), Central Station


----------



## omaro2266 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Morocco:*
Casablanca Clock:

































Marrakech Train Station:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

The clock tower of Ljubljana's town hall (Slovenia)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sultan Abdul Samad Building, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
by spOt_ON


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Toronto


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Custom House in Boston


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Ljubljana castle


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

The history of the building dates back to Roman times. Clock is set in the 18 st. (Only the protal is from that time)

first picture










renovation










after










Today


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

st, Mark's clocktower, Venice

San Marco - Venezia di spitze71, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Siena, torre del Mangia

Siena campanile di eddieiron, su Flickr



 Senza titolo  di falguiere, su Flickr


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

Zadar










Trogir


----------



## helorider14 (Sep 16, 2010)

Docomo Tower, Shinjuku, Tokyo




























Tokyo Station


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Ljubljana - University


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

_Belfort, Sint-Truiden, Belgium_









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2441/3830398093_c240de1d9d.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Townhall Astronomical Clock, Heilbronn, *Germany*


astronomische Uhr am Rathaus von uwekulick auf Flickr










http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...onomischeUhr.JPG&filetimestamp=20070905212455
by Joachim Köhler


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Zwinger Clock, Dresden, *Germany*


Uhr im Fenster von th schwarz auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Landungsbrücken, Hamburg - St. Pauli, *Germany*


Landungsbrücken, Hamburg von difridi auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Astronomical Clock Münster Cathedral, Münster, *Germany *


astronomische Uhr im Dom zu Münster von bahnmeisterei auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Herzberg Castle, Herzberg, *Germany*


Herzberg - Welfenschloss - Uhrturm von ohaoha auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Townhall Astronomical Clock, Ulm, *Germany*


Ulm: Altes Rathaus von to.wi auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Handelskammer (Chamber of commerce), Hamburg, *Germany*


Handelskammer Hamburg / camera di commercio Amburgo von hchristian20 auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Townhall Astronomical Clock, Tübingen, *Germany*


Deutschland, Tübingen 1, 2008 von renate.hildebrandt auf Flickr


Ba-Württ. - Tübingen , Das hist. Rathaus am Marktplatz - 059 von roba66 auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Frauenkirche, Nürnberg(Nuremberg), *Germany*


Nürnberg - Frauenkirche von jaime.silva auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Kröpke Clock, Hannover, *Germany*


Kröpcke Uhr Hannover von hanpixxler auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

St. Martins Church, Memmingen, *Germany*


Memmingen von LeFronque auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Astronomical Clock St. Mary's Church, Rostock, *Germany *


HPIM0027 von Nicolai Pahne auf Flickr


Rostock von zuerich07 auf Flickr


----------



## Izzy Hungwell (Dec 26, 2004)

New York's most famous clock:


----------



## Nabucco (Sep 4, 2005)

Clock in Bayreuth (Germany):








(by me)


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

SHINJUKU NS Building


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Hydrochronometer (water clock) in Rome:








wikimedia


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

Subotica Serbia









Igor Marinowski


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Melacca Clock Tower, Malaysia - Build in 1886*


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

^^ What a modest clock tower!  What was it used for?



Still missing some more modern clocks:

Zebraklok (The Hague):








Source.

Zebraklok 2:








Source.


C*s** clock (Ginza, Tokyo):








Source.


----------



## GeorgianFan (Jun 3, 2010)

Batumi, Georgia

www.flickr.com


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Jam Gadang (literally "Massive Clock"), Bukit Tinggi, Indonesia









Credit: Tequendamia @ Wikimedia Commons


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Atkinson Clock Tower, Kota Kinabalu - Malaysia*


----------



## ugoki09 (Jun 3, 2009)

MANILA CITY HALL


----------



## Leander (Aug 1, 2010)

Uhrenturm Wittenberge










(Wikipedia)


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*CLOCKS IN MOSCOW, RUSSIA:*

*Kazan Railway Terminal in Moscow:*








igor

*Horoscope clock of the Kazan Terminal:*








Elena-vetochka

*Puppet clock at the facade of the Obraztsov Puppet Theatre:*








Татьяна Вл.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Saviour Tower of Kremlin:*








funnyshots

*The main clock in Moscow:*








mamchester

*Moscow State University:*








khavalits58

*The biggest Moscow clock for all seasons:*








оксана

*Floral clock at the Victory Park - the biggest Moscow clocks within half of year:*








Babal5919


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Bordeaux, France – Grosse-Cloche Gate*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Madrid, Spain – Groupama Building*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aisariba


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

CARACAS

*CENTRAL UNIVERSITY OF VENEZUELA, CLOCK TOWER:



















LA PREVISORA TOWER, DIGITAL CLOCK



















SAN JACINTO SQUARE, SOLAR CLOCK








*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Madrid, Spain - Major Square, Casa de Panadería, clock and barometer*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/felipe_gabaldon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dddebora77


----------



## CovAD (Oct 8, 2008)

The Godiva Clock in Coventry, England. Taken by ju1083 

http://travel.webshots.com/photo/1152265870051433366XDMmkV

Lady Godiva and Peeping Tom only appear on the hour

This is what the figures look like close up.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...page=1&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0&tx=41&ty=71


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Dubai's Clock Tower. Built in 1964.


----------



## ugoki09 (Jun 3, 2009)

MANILA CITY HALL
CLOCK TOWER


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Palic, Serbia


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

CovAD said:


> The Godiva Clock in Coventry, England. Taken by ju1083
> 
> http://travel.webshots.com/photo/1152265870051433366XDMmkV
> 
> ...


That was soooo cute!! :lol:


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Frankfurt Rhein-Main Center:


----------



## CovAD (Oct 8, 2008)

Taller said:


> That was soooo cute!! :lol:


It has a certain naff charm - a sort-of 'so bad it's good' kind of thing - going for it- but it is ruined slightly by Godiva looking like a blow-up doll!


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Fraser's Hill - Malaysia*


----------

